# Monster Black Drum off Cape Hatteras - Kayak video



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Wrestled with these giant sea creatures in our kayaks on Sunday afternoon at the shoals of Cape Hatteras. Matt and I headed down with intentions of finding a school of big red drum or even a cobia, but we were surprised with massive black drum in the 60-70+ pound range schooled up on the surface. We casted buck tails to them and they put up an incredible fight! Lots of life out there, can’t wait to go back. We had our gopros rolling so I put together a little video for you guys. Another epic fishing adventure with my brother.

http://www.saltminded.com/monster-black-drum-kayak-video/


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey what brand is that kayak? I really like that foot paddle design. Awesome fish and it must have been a great fight. I hope to be in a yak soon like this catching monsters too.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Great post looks like a BLAST... I take it you guys don't do anything small these days???


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

seeknfin said:


> Great post looks like a BLAST... I take it you guys don't do anything small these days???


Nahhhh, not really =)









72lbs


----------

